# Bridal ring envelopes..finished photos



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.davidsbridal.com/ceremony_detail.jsp?sfc=52&pid=2173

Daughter getting married 4/12/08. She came to me a bit ago and asked if I could make these as she would like to have a set, but the price was a bit much.

I assured her I could make them for next to nothing, and we are going to use her bridesmaid dress color for the embroidery of the names.

But - look at the price EACH, and be sure to read the size.

How many can one get out of one yard of $6.98 satin?

Angie


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

That is just ridiculous. There ya go Angie your new business you can sell them for $24.00!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

At least 40-50 but don't forget to add in the embroidery and velcro. I however would not want to use the velcro since it isn't quiet when you open it.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Satin ribbon to tie it closed?
Heidi


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Crazy Crazy Crazy.... I agree about the velcro being noisy


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

just m.o.,,,I think a heart shape with a tiny snap covered tiny satin button would be really cute.or,,,a small pillow with a set of double rings on the top with each ring embrodered (sp) with a name.
I think I may have to add this to my "homestead money maker ideas"
Thanks for posting it
congrats to your daughter,may the Lord Bless.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Boy, that train is picking up speed. The wedding is next weekend!!! It seemed to come so fast. You're right about the cost. That's ridiculous, especially considering what they paid poor Mia Ling to make them. It's a shame that companies think it's okay to just rob people.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

That ranks way up there with 'ridiculous things I've seen"!

BUT, I will attend a wedding in a couple of weeks, and my 'gift' to the bride consists of hemming her gown and attending with my 'sewing kit' for possible disaster-prevention. I'll throw in a couple of these as well!

Good grief.

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That hemming the gown at David's Bridal in HSV STARTS at $90 and UP.

And I could not believe the prices on these little envelopes. I need to go get a foot or so of Satin and get these made.

The embroidery I have to see if easier for the embroidery machine or one of the TOL machines with Alphabets in them - That might be easier.

And I plan to self line the envelope.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I finished the envelopes on Sunday and took them to my daughter tonight. She really likes them....

Here they are...



This is the font she liked, and she liked having the date on them.
This was all done on my Janome 6500P and using embroidery thread in the colors of the bridal party.


These are fully self lined with same satin



They are made with 2 each 6.5 x 3.5 inches satin, and one each of med weight interfacing.

I embroideried before putting together. The flap velcro was put on before sewing together, the other by hand afterwards. The lining is blind stitched together at the inside lip of the pocket of the envelope.

So, that just saved $76 plus tax. I used 13 x 6.5 inches of $6.98 satin, may make some that just say Bride and Groom and see if they'd sell on e-bay or etsy.

comments?

Angie

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

and just to finish the story - until Saturday....

Where they are getting married, this was in the fog at about 1:30pm last Saturday... Please pray for pretty warm weather on Saturday esp at 4pm CDT.



Angie


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Good grief!! I made my own heart-shaped pillow with ties for the rings for my own wedding. Out of scraps left over from the re-do on my mom's wedding dress. 

Those little envelopes are very nice, Angie!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Angie, you do beautiful work and I hope the wedding goes well.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Those look really nice.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My daughter is getting married May 10th. I may have to ask her if she "needs "some.....

Thanks for Posting this!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice Angie... I will keep my fingers crossed for great weather...


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a beautiful place to get married! That structure is amazing!


I love the envelopes, you could definately sell some. Maybe you could embroider a drawing of a bride and groom too.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love the envelopes toooo, they are sooooo beautiful !!!!
I am sure you could sell them !!!!!!
That is a great place to get married.
bopeep


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Those turned lovely Angie! I think you could diffinently sell them.

And the 'place of ceremony' is gorgeous! That will make for some very pretty pictures. I love stuctures like this for weddings, I was married in a bell tower myself. I hope the weather smiles on you.

Halo


----------

